# مقترح بخصوص المواضيع المثبتة



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2018)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد معكم*
*الادارة الموقرة ...*
*تحية اخوية طيبة*

*بخصوص المواضيع المثبتة في كل قسم - 
*
*لدينا مواضيع مثبتة منذ عام 2008 والكثير من اصحاب تلك المواضيع ليس لهم اثر في المنتدى وكذلك الموضوع نفسه اصبح قديم جدا*

*اقترح عليكم ( فضلا وليس امرا ) 
*
*تغيير وازالة هذه المواضيع القديمة جدا والتي لحد الان مثبتة*
*واستبدالها بمواضيع حديثة ( ان رغبتم في ذلك )*
*على الاقل من باب تجديد صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية*


*مع جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام والتقدير*
*الرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم*
*تحياتي مع خالص مودتي
*


----------



## أَمَة (6 سبتمبر 2018)

شكرا يا بول على اهتمامك.
في الواقع فكرت بهذا الموضوع الأسبوع الماضي، و لكن لم يكن لدى الوقت لكي اطلع على جميع المواضيع. فمنها ما يجب أن يبقى مثبت لأنه إرشادي، و هناك مواضيع فعلا يجب ان يُفك تثبيتها.


إن شاء خلال يومين أقوم باللازم.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 سبتمبر 2018)

أَمَة قال:


> شكرا يا بول على اهتمامك.
> في الواقع فكرت بهذا الموضوع الأسبوع الماضي، و لكن لم يكن لدى الوقت لكي اطلع على جميع المواضيع. فمنها ما يجب أن يبقى مثبت لأنه إرشادي، و هناك مواضيع فعلا يجب ان يُفك تثبيتها.
> 
> 
> إن شاء خلال يومين أقوم باللازم.








*شكرا جزيلا امي الفاضلة على المتابعة والرد*

*وانا معكي فيما ترونه مناسبا للمنتدى*

 *مع الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار...*

*1-المواضيع الارشادية 
*
*2-قوانين القسم 
*
*3-المواضيع المتجددة باستمرار
*
 
*دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة*
*تحياتي مع خالص مودتي لكم*


----------

